# Canon 5D Mark III Discoloration/Pealing; Slowly Growing



## Adderal (Dec 12, 2012)

Hey everyone,

I have a 5D Mark III which I purchased new, directly from Amazon when they were released early this year.
This summer, around June/July I noticed what appeared to be discoloration or pealing paint under the camera where the metal body meets the plastic. It was initially very minor and I thought I must have scuffed it somehow on a table or while the field. However, it has been consistently 'growing' ever since then. It has grown from pea sized to the entire bottom of the camera within a few months.

Examples of this phenomenon are attached.

I am not one to coddle my equipment; but I also don't throw it around either. I certainly don't drag it around on things which would peal off the paint like this. Usually a tripod mount is on the bottom which would prevent this anyway (I took it off specifically for these pictures).

If you look closely, the discoloration is also along the screw holes and speaker grill. The discoloration is also not uniform. I don't believe it's a result of being dragged or rubbed against anything. Is this some sort of chemical reaction to something? Only the bottom area of the camera is affected. The top, front, and lenses are all flawless.

Has anyone else experienced anything like this?


----------



## candyman (Dec 12, 2012)

After how many months (and based on daily use?) the first Discoloration/Pealing start to appear?

I have my 5D MK III only two months and I am using a BG. I (still) don't have this issue. Maybe it is also occuring to a certain productionrange?


----------



## Nishi Drew (Dec 12, 2012)

Ahh nothing like a well used and worn piece of gear~
One of the major electronic stores around here has a MarkIII on display and last I saw it the paint was all worn off the same way at the same area. I don't quite understand why it's that part of the camera, people don't touch or hold onto there that much?
Well, if it could be a potential problem then I'd get black tape


----------



## spinworkxroy (Dec 12, 2012)

It's quite puzzling really.
My 5Dmk3 also started "peeling" at the bottom..of all places..i can't figure out why..it's not like i touch that area but something clearly is and i don't know what..


----------



## janvehrenkamp (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm guessing that you wear your camera around your neck!?

I have similar wear off at the lower left side, as I have my camera hanging of a shoulder strap.
It must be from the friction with the clothes. 
I was shocked, when I first noticed it(, as my 7D has no such flaws) and I immediately covered it with black duct-tape to keep it from spreading.

First the inferior weather sealing¹, now this, let's see what else is in store for us.

_(¹I had a moisture failure in light rain, while my 7D did not complain in the same light rain and the 7D even has endured very heavy rain(for european standards) without a weather sealed lens attached to it. Sad. :|)_


----------



## Adderal (Dec 12, 2012)

The camera leaves the apartment about once per week. I do a lot of travel photography.

Still, I don't see how my use could be so damaging so quickly. I've sat and tried to think of the way I hold it, store it, and environments I use it. Nothing rings a bell as to what could be causing it. Even more bizarre, as you guys have noticed, is it's only affecting the bottom of the camera. Everywhere else the camera is flawless, even the plastic surrounding the damaged metal.

While not in use, the camera is stored in a Naneu Pro camera bag with a soft-sleeve insert along with my other accessories and lenses. Speaking of, none of my lenses show this wear either.

I've notified Canon CPS tonight. I'll keep you all updated when they get back to me.


----------



## Adderal (Dec 12, 2012)

janvehrenkamp said:


> I'm guessing that you wear your camera around your neck!?
> 
> I have similar wear off at the lower left side, as I have my camera hanging of a shoulder strap.
> It must be from the friction with the clothes.



Yikes! Yes, I normally use a strap around my neck/shoulder to carry it around.

Canon better fix this for free if that is the reason it's wearing off. My four year old XSi is in better condition than my 5D Mark III which isn't even a year old.


----------



## K3nt (Dec 12, 2012)

I have flashbacks of a product issue statement from Canon about this very problem. A certain product range was affected by discoloration over time due to some plastic issue. But I can't remember if that was the 5D3 or some other model. But looks similar certainly. 
There was some dicussion on it here as well.


----------



## MarkII (Dec 12, 2012)

After some months of using it with a Black Rapid strap, mine actually wore through the pocket on a pair of trousers - but there is no sign of the paint wearing off like this.


----------



## bycostello (Dec 12, 2012)

wow amazing that happened so quickly...


----------



## Autocall (Dec 12, 2012)

Actually it looks like the 'lock' button is also showing abrasion on its bottom end.
as if it had been exposed to the same polishing machine..
It can't be chemical.
check your kevlar wears


----------



## Rat (Dec 12, 2012)

K3nt said:


> I have flashbacks of a product issue statement from Canon about this very problem. A certain product range was affected by discoloration over time due to some plastic issue. But I can't remember if that was the 5D3 or some other model. But looks similar certainly.
> There was some dicussion on it here as well.


I think you might mean http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/08/canon-rebel-t4i650-recall-again/ ?


----------



## AUGS (Dec 12, 2012)

As others have noted, this looks like abrasion from clothing or similar. Especially evident on the harder edges (meaning sharper corners) around the assembly screw holes and the speaker holes. The discolouration is actually the magnesium body underneath the anodised surface coming through. In other words, the anodised surface has been "polished" off. Do you wear a heavy fabric like denim?
I'd say this is happening when the camera isn't in use, and the camera is hanging from the shoulder strap, possibly swinging and rubbing against your body and clothing.
Sorry to see it happen. Good luck.


----------



## mmp (Dec 12, 2012)

Since the damage appears to be along the bottom edges on the back mostly, I do suspect that it must have been rubbing against something, maybe a zipper on your clothing or something like that...but it does seem excessive for its age, as if the paint hasn't cured properly.

But hey, it might become all the rage at some point...like those 'roadworn', but brand-new, guitars that you can buy these days!


----------



## Rat (Dec 12, 2012)

Photo 2 does, by the way, show that it really is a production error - or the side panel would've worn equally. I'd venture a few phone calls to see if you can get it repaired under warranty.


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 12, 2012)

Mine is also from 1st patch and I have no issue. Your look like it has been dragged a cross the desert.


----------



## bchernicoff (Dec 12, 2012)

Mine is from the first batch to US and shows no wear at all. I am not particularly gentle with it either.


----------



## infared (Dec 12, 2012)

I checked my 5DIII out ...no sign of any wear like this ...but then I baby my cameras.
...but when I look at this image...I see significant deep scratches...It appears to me that the camera was REALLY getting a workout to have this occur. Just my observation with the evidence in front of me.....

There are a lot of complaints from experienced photographers who say that their previous Canon models held up much better, tho????? If it is true that the finish on the 5DIII is LESS durable...that really, really, really sucks for a $3500 camera body.


----------



## pdirestajr (Dec 12, 2012)

I think it looks cool. Kinda like the Terminator after he's been beaten up a bit and keeps coming...


----------



## verysimplejason (Dec 12, 2012)

Just to get that "PRO" look? ;D Anyway, I've seen some scratches. Are you sure you didn't accidentally tow this with your car? Just kidding. :


----------



## bchernicoff (Dec 12, 2012)

Based on the feedback so far, it seems like the wear you are seeing is an extreme case. It's possible there was a manufacturing problem when they applied the finish on that part of your camera.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 12, 2012)

bchernicoff said:


> Based on the feedback so far, it seems like the wear you are seeing is an extreme case. It's possible there was a manufacturing problem when they applied the finish on that part of your camera.


I have read of one other case like this, and I agree that there is some sort of issue with improper painting or they missed on the primer.
I'd ask Canon to replace the worn panels.


----------



## Jerome Houyvet (Dec 20, 2012)

Hi all,

Just a quick note about this problem I did have on a 5DmarkIII.
I bought two bodies on the same day, use them at the same time, everyday, and really take care of them. One of them was looking normal and the other had the same painting problems.
I sent the body to CPS and get a replacement of the damaged part.
Please note that my body was 5 months old and get much less damage that the one we see on this post.

Thanks Canon for your attention and good service on this.

Jerome


----------



## K-amps (Mar 1, 2013)

Do you use a neck strap to lug it around?

If so...

Cease wearing Grit 220 T-Shirts.


----------



## Wildfire (Mar 6, 2013)

This is not an isolated case, someone on the FM wedding boards has the same issue:
http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1179199


----------



## SJ (Apr 25, 2013)

its happen with my 5d3 also , i tought my 7d more better


----------



## eml58 (Apr 25, 2013)

That doesn't look too good, I also treat my gear with Less than Tender Loving Care, Cart them through Africa 2 to 3 times a year, don't have anything like this sort of issue.

Love to be able to help, but I don't think Canon Warranty will do much about this after a year, but worth a try, if all else fails it might be time for "Pimp your Camera", cant find a Photo of a Canon so posting an Image of the Dark Sides Equipment, gives you an idea at least. pimpyorcamera.com but not cheap, about 750 +/- per Body, an all Black with some Motif may be cheaper, I honestly don't know, sorry to see though.


----------



## SSipple (Nov 17, 2013)

I am experiencing the same issue with my 5D Mark III. I owned a 7D prior to this, and there are absolutely no signs of wear on that camera. I have ad my 5D Mark III for 2 months, and the bottom section paint is worn off. Canon said they would replace that piece. Does anyone else have experience with getting this replaced? I am a little leary to let them replace something on a 2 month old camera.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 17, 2013)

SSipple said:


> I am experiencing the same issue with my 5D Mark III. I owned a 7D prior to this, and there are absolutely no signs of wear on that camera. I have ad my 5D Mark III for 2 months, and the bottom section paint is worn off. Canon said they would replace that piece. Does anyone else have experience with getting this replaced? I am a little leary to let them replace something on a 2 month old camera.


 
There were some issues with paint not curing right, let Canon replace the piece. Its a simple job.


----------



## gg1904 (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Canon 5D Mark III Pain Smearing*

HI 

I wonder if anyone has experienced this problem. I have a 5D mk III and it's about 2 years old. recently I was in holiday in Vancouver and the weather was warm but not too hot; however the white paint on the Canon logo at the front of the camera has started to run and smudge over the front of the camera. It doesn't affect the camera operation but it looks cheap and nasty.

The camera is going back to Canon next week, however i am curious if anyone else has had this problem.

Thanks


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Canon 5D Mark III Pain Smearing*



gg1904 said:


> HI
> 
> I wonder if anyone has experienced this problem. I have a 5D mk III and it's about 2 years old. recently I was in holiday in Vancouver and the weather was warm but not too hot; however the white paint on the Canon logo at the front of the camera has started to run and smudge over the front of the camera. It doesn't affect the camera operation but it looks cheap and nasty.
> 
> ...



I have two 5DIII's and a single 5DII, all bought a year apart. I've used them quite heavily in a professional capacity, shooting a lot of weddings and I've not had this issue. But it wouldn't surprise me if Canon had a rogue batch. Stuff on the production line some times goes out of spec due to suppliers supplying out of spec paint.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Canon 5D Mark III Pain Smearing*



GMCPhotographics said:


> I have two 5DIII's and a single 5DII, all bought a year apart. I've used them quite heavily in a professional capacity, shooting a lot of weddings and I've not had this issue. But it wouldn't surprise me if Canon had a rogue batch. Stuff on the production line some times goes out of spec due to suppliers supplying out of spec paint.



The paint issues seem to be more common, I think its because Canon is outsourcing more and more, and has difficulty keeping suppliers from cutting corners. I've seen this happen in my industry, outsource a part, then tell the supplier to cut the cost 25%, and a couple of years later, another 25%. They drive a supplier either into bankruptcy, or to cutting corners. I've seen it happen, a supplier goes bankrupt and it costs much more than was saved to rescue him or to find another.


----------



## dgatwood (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Canon 5D Mark III Pain Smearing*



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> The paint issues seem to be more common, I think its because Canon is outsourcing more and more, and has difficulty keeping suppliers from cutting corners. I've seen this happen in my industry, outsource a part, then tell the supplier to cut the cost 25%, and a couple of years later, another 25%. They drive a supplier either into bankruptcy, or to cutting corners. I've seen it happen, a supplier goes bankrupt and it costs much more than was saved to rescue him or to find another.



In my experience, you don't have to drive the suppliers to do it. They'll look for ways to cut corners on their own, even if you aren't demanding lower prices, to increase their profit margin. This is why companies that work with outsourced manufacturers have to constantly be vigilant and randomly inspect those companies' factories to ensure compliance. Otherwise, they'll cut corners and you'll get stuck with the bill. I've seen this happen over and over and over.

Not to overgeneralize, but the problem seems to be worse in developing markets like China—perhaps because the business laws aren't strong enough to ensure actual consequences for contract violations. We did a group buy of products from a Chinese microphone manufacturer a few years back, and out of my batch, some products had a 100% defect rate, and the best of the products still had a double-digit defect rate. And on one product, they substituted an under-specced component, resulting in a nearly 100% failure rate. We had to manually unsolder all the defective components and replace them with the parts originally specified, at significant cost.

So I hold a very dim view of outsourced manufacturing. In theory, it is more efficient, resulting in lower costs, but if you can't trust your suppliers not to screw you, then those savings aren't a bargain.


----------



## mackguyver (Aug 18, 2014)

No wear like that on any of my many Canon bodies including 5DIII. It does look like you're wearing it around your neck and it's rubbing against your chain mail / Kevlar body armor / sandpaper shirt??? 

All kidding aside are you using DEET products, getting sand or salt(water) on your clothes, or anything like that? That's some pretty serious wear for such a short timeframe.


----------



## gg1904 (Aug 19, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback and I also have never experienced this on any of my previous Canon bodies. I agree that it's probably a supplier problem and hopefully it can be cleaned up. I will keep you posted when I get Canons feedback in the near future.

Thanks


----------



## Ruined (Aug 19, 2014)

The second photo in the OP tells me this was a production problem with the paint on the back panel of your camera. This should be covered under warranty, but you may have to fight for it. If it truly were due to the user abusing the camera, the wear would not be uneven like that across the bottom.



Adderal said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I have a 5D Mark III which I purchased new, directly from Amazon when they were released early this year.
> This summer, around June/July I noticed what appeared to be discoloration or pealing paint under the camera where the metal body meets the plastic. It was initially very minor and I thought I must have scuffed it somehow on a table or while the field. However, it has been consistently 'growing' ever since then. It has grown from pea sized to the entire bottom of the camera within a few months.
> ...


----------



## dgatwood (Aug 19, 2014)

Ruined said:


> The second photo in the OP tells me this was a production problem with the paint on the back panel of your camera. This should be covered under warranty, but you may have to fight for it. If it truly were due to the user abusing the camera, the wear would not be uneven like that across the bottom.



My guess is that they let the primer dry too long before shooting the top coat. You're supposed to let it dry to the point where it is no longer liquid, but if you go too much longer than that, the paint will peel off in sheets when under moderate stress. This often occurs when a part gets primed at the end of the day on a Friday, but they run out of time and end up painting it on the following Monday.

This happens on cars, too, occasionally. If you've ever seen a Chevrolet with a mostly primer-grey hood, you know what I'm talking about.


----------

